
Why is the speed of light so slow? - djsumdog
https://www.space.com/37244-why-is-the-speed-of-light-so-slow.html
======
basicplus2
"So now that we've ascertained that light is not fast but rather is
excruciatingly slow, we can now turn to a more pressing and difficult matter:
Why?"

For me it is not that light is slow, but rather the universe is large.. large
space time.. most of it taken up by space.

